# Lfts 11/28



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Good luck guys.
Stuck at work till 7.
Will go get a couple hours nap and try to be in stand by noon.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

I'm here, where's my deer?? 24 degrees, feels like it could be a good one here in central Kent.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

Im back up trying to punch my last doe tag. Calm, cold and clear. We'll see!


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

Getting caffeinated and ready to head out.


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

I'm up and already scored.......by giving the first "like" on this thread. Stay safe.


----------



## Pasquan (Mar 18, 2017)

Eating breakfast then going out and climbing up a tree...northern kent county


----------



## toppm (Dec 30, 2010)

Headed out in Kent. Seems like its been a WSW wind 90% of the time this fall. Goodluck all.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Looks like a great morning and we don't have many left so let's try to put some down today. I'm on my way out the door. Good luck all!


----------



## Pasquan (Mar 18, 2017)

Looks like more guys are hunting kent county today than opening weekend already haha


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

Just parked at my BIL’s in Monroe County.
Nice a chilly and a light breeze.
Good luck to all that make it out.
Be safe and shoot straight!!!


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

Good luck everyone! Let's get em!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Honeydo (Jun 19, 2013)

Just got into blind here in Livingston County looks like it is going to be a beautiful morning here...hunted the first 8 days of gun season ...saw deer but no shots..back at it yesterday afternoon till sunday...maybe today is the day...Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

Good luck guys ,atleast it's cooler. Wanted to get back to fill doe tags ,but just not feeling it after shooting buck that can't go on the table. What a bummer. Maybe for the late doe.ready to start fishing .


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Back at it Calhoun county. Hopefully moving better than last couple mornings!
Good luck All!


----------



## Jeffish74 (Sep 24, 2017)

Ready in Macomb. Frost is on the ground and light wind. Shoot straight. Thanksgiving the goose hunters did more shooting then deer hunters and there aren’t many geese.


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

Me and my daughter are out in sanilac county. I hope she gets it done this morning. We were close Thanksgiving night, but no shot for her. I on the other hand could have killed the sob 30 times.. lol. That's the way this stuff works. Lol


----------



## tom_the_chemist (Aug 24, 2008)

Me and my son hunting in Tuscola County. He had to bring his Red Rider BB gun along.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jexmex (Jul 11, 2014)

In my stand, trying to tag out.

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## SHHHET21 (Oct 1, 2018)

Finally back out in the woods on doe patrol. Quiet morning, jumped two on the walk out.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

crossneyes said:


> Back at it Calhoun county. Hopefully moving better than last couple mornings!
> Good luck All!


I’m out in Calhoun too. Yesterday morning I sat out and ended up seeing bucks and does moving near the house all morning haha. Went out last night and saw zero. 

Hoping this morning is a repeat of yesterday, now that I’m sitting.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

2 more bucks. All leaving the same bedding headed to the field


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

My buddys 21 year old son just snap chatted me. He Just shot his first ever deer, a doe. He was stuttering and shaking in the video. It was awesome!


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

I’m getting soft. Had 4 come through at about 10 yds. Just didn’t seem fair. Time to get my bow back out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Got the heater kicking to take the chill out of the shack, 5 slicks way out and more shots than I’ve heard all year.
Flight


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

Slow so far in Ottawa


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Skibum said:


> I’m getting soft. Had 4 come through at about 10 yds. Just didn’t seem fair. Time to get my bow back out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


I’m the same way, that’s why I sit with the boy......he has no feelings.
Flight


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

This morning’s view.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Just had buck #4 stand up out of his bed 75 yards in front of me. Solid 2.5yo 8 point. He as well headed out to feed.


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

They're moving this morning in Osceola. At 740 had a pretty good buck stick his head out the pines - stood up to get a better look but I lost track of him as he headed west. 10 min later 2 does on the same trail and 5 min after that 6 more antlerless. A nearby shot spooked the last 3 out of the field.

Heard 5-6 shots so far, 4 of them fairly close.


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

Have seen the most deer I have seen in one sit all season. At nineteen or twenty already. One lone spike trying to push some around. Doe groups herding up and have found the safest spot to be the tall grass right behind the barn.


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

Nothing yet, and I've only heard one shot.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Awesome morning! Heard more shooting already this morning than last week combined! Kid east of me diesel truck had been running since 725. He just left the driveway it’s 830. SMH Got 4 of us out today. See what happens. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

Glad some of you are seeing good activity. Beautiful morning in NELP but deer activity on this property the least I’ve seen in 23 years of hunting it. Purely a gun season phenomenon here; deer all over in bow season. Just a combination of several things going on here this year vs others.


----------



## Deskjockey1 (Jul 6, 2017)

The Mrs. had 4 doe 75yds out. She didn’t shoot because they were stacked up one behind the other. They left too fast for her to get set up. I got a text that they were circling around. Just waiting to hear a shot.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

It sure has been an odd season. Nothing but mud everywhere, no snow anywhere around. Not a single sub zero day. Good luck.


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

Launched the boat about 5:30 this morning. Headed to a cattail spot I heard the deer in last night. As I pull away from the launch dad calls me. Says he doesn’t feel real well and can’t go out with my grandpa this morning. Wondering if I’ll fill in. 

Put the boat back on the trailer stop back home for a radio so I can communicate with grandpa and finally hit the woods about daylight. 

kind of crispy this morning for a stealthy entrance. I don’t have very high hopes for me but grandpa is a deers worst nightmare so hopefully I’ll get to do some guttin and dragging


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

2 more antlerless just snuck behind me heading into the pines


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Just had 2 does cruise through. Not a 
Shot fired this morning.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Sour cream glazed donuts with A&W root beer = Breakfast of Champions.


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

jatc said:


> Doe patrol this morning. Took out an old maid yesterday and looking to add another this morning.


Mission accomplished!


----------



## Deskjockey1 (Jul 6, 2017)

Well ladies and gentlemen, this ends my 2020 season. I saw the four doe that were by my wife this morning. I didn’t pull the trigger. I guess I’ll say I’m building a herd. Truth be told, we are closing the cabin up for season today and we have too much crap to bring home. I don’t have any room in the truck for just any ole regular deer! Lol. I would make it work if it was a big ole buck.
Between my wife, son, two dogs, hunting clothes totes, coolers, guns, and extra crap we are going to be packed! 
The next time I make it back, I’ll have my chainsaw in hand. I’ve got lots of bedding and blocking to put in place. Good luck to you all!


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

They came back. Brought the whole family this time. Had to quickly choose amongst the knob heads and take the shot at the one with the most supreme quality. Been 3 minutes so I need to get started tracking before the yotes get him.


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

It had a brain abscess, pea green soupy brain, and the brain smelled terrible, cleared my taxidermy guy out of his shop. Deer acted normally when I saw him.he was definitely rutting. Don't have the thyroid gland for testing. C wd can go for 2 years before deer shows any signs. Trying to get the brain matter tested. It was not from a cwd zone. 


vsmorgantown said:


> What’s wrong with your buck that it couldn’t go on the table?


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Searched almost everywhere and haven’t found any sign of a hit. Feeling sick to my stomach. Can’t tell if the nausea is related to the deer failure or insufficient root beer to offset the doughnut toxicity.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Anyone know a good button tracking dog?


----------



## 3X8 (Oct 4, 2019)

November Sunrise said:


> Anyone know a good button tracking dog?


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

November Sunrise said:


> View attachment 609233
> Pictured is the dilemma of that elite class of hunter who holds out for only the biggest of button bucks. All of a sudden, after weeks of no opportunities, materializes not one but two quality nubheads in my north lane. Which one to shoot? But then in my haste to grab the binoculars to get a closer look I spilled my root beer. Before I could make the shot determination they slipped into the brush, leaving me to consume my final doughnut without liquid accompaniment.


Man , you gotta work on that buck fever.
Get excited AFTER the shot. Not before.
I know, I know. All that waiting and waiting and waiting , and suddenly the brute is in sight and you come unglued again....


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

3X8 said:


>


:lol:


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Refocused now. Went back to where I last saw him and was shocked to find the track in the mud of not just a mature button but Beauregard himself. Followed the track for about 15 yards and what do you know? We got blood. WE GOT BLOOD!


----------



## FullQuiver (May 2, 2006)

November Sunrise said:


> Searched almost everywhere and haven’t found any sign of a hit. Feeling sick to my stomach. Can’t tell if the nausea is related to the deer failure or insufficient root beer to offset the doughnut toxicity.


Donut toxicity is serious perhaps you need medical attention.. Proper root beer infusion may be too late. Perhaps you are at the cold milk stage.. Certainly be careful proceeding.

Don't ask me how I know...;-)


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

November Sunrise said:


> Refocused now. Went back to where I last saw him and was shocked to find the track in the mud of not just a mature button but Beauregard himself. Followed the track for about 15 yards and what do you know? We got blood. WE GOT BLOOD!
> View attachment 609263


You might better call in backup.
If he ambushes you , no one will know where you disappeared to.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

November Sunrise said:


> Refocused now. Went back to where I last saw him and was shocked to find the track in the mud of not just a mature button but Beauregard himself. Followed the track for about 15 yards and what do you know? We got blood. WE GOT BLOOD!
> View attachment 609263


I hope you did not make that dreadful mistake and shoot a doe in heat !


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

Seen a group of 14 all together this morning. Last one was a little 4 point harassing the group. A little while later he came back by heading to the bedding in the swamp. Passed at 12 yards. Heard 3 or 4 shots total this morning.


----------



## Quig7557 (Dec 31, 2008)

I ended up seeing 5 more deer, one I didn’t get a good look at. They were just browsing acorns, calm, not a care in the world. A good hunt


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

DEDGOOSE said:


> View attachment 609235


BMD. Congratsssss


----------



## MichMatt (Oct 24, 2008)

Was out in Cass Co this morning with high hopes. Didn't see anything. Driving home I did see two in a field at 11. 
Gonna try this evening. Would like to get one to split with my brother. He can no longer hunt due to MS. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

LabtechLewis said:


> How do you identify the yearling doe?


I look for one constantly on her phone and late for school. 

Really, I wait for a family group. Pick out one bigger than the fawns and smaller than the largest doe/ does.
Do I know for sure her age? Of course not. But I try my best based on what I see.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

The answer was pretty straightforward. It’s the one that the landowner will call a yearling when you bring it to him.


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

DEDGOOSE said:


> View attachment 609235


3.5yo 190 dressed?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Lever4ever (Dec 2, 2017)

Was out at BIL farm in Huron County last night and this morning. Saw 7 this morning, 3 non shooter sized bucks. Just waiting for a nice doe. The locals have been seeing an 8 but I just want a doe at this point.
















Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

Beautiful morning but no deer.
Had to pull my pop up blind...due to Mother Nature destruction LOL 








Glad I had a ladder stand close by!!!


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

jstfish48162 said:


> Beautiful morning but no deer.
> Had to pull my pop up blind...due to Mother Nature destruction LOL
> View attachment 609301
> 
> Glad I had a ladder stand close by!!!


That’s perfect now. No deer would ever think anyone would be in there. But it does suck


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Lever4ever said:


> Was out at BIL farm in Huron County last night and this morning. Saw 7 this morning, 3 non shooter sized bucks. Just waiting for a nice doe. The locals have been seeing an 8 but I just want a doe at this point.
> View attachment 609297
> View attachment 609299
> 
> ...


Thats beautiful


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Stalk to the stand was good did have one doe 30 yards from , she turned and headed the direction of our first time youth hunter. Took me another 2 hours to go the 350 yards to their stand. But they did not see her.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

bowhunter426 said:


> What causes deer hair to fall out in clumps? 30-06's.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

DEDGOOSE said:


> View attachment 609235


Atta Boy! Congrats. Nice one.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Scottygvsu said:


> Paid my lease this morning. The landowner is very particular. No rutted up bucks, no old horse head does.
> Tender yearling doe or two fawns.
> View attachment 609239


Well done


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

Deer do exist...





  








20201128_103628




__
pescadero


__
Nov 28, 2020


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

3X8 said:


>


I'd take that little guy!


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

pescadero said:


> Deer do exist...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats! Some good eating to come.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

pescadero said:


> Deer do exist...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

pescadero said:


> Deer do exist...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations pescy. Your persistence has paid off Way to get it done.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Heading out for the afternoon right now.
It seems like a good day..let's see if the deer think so too!


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

bowhunter426 said:


> What causes deer hair to fall out in clumps?


A couple of doe having a boxing match.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

pescadero said:


> Deer do exist...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well well!
We need details!

Congrats.
Your sticking with it paid off.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Bowhunt said:


> View attachment 609227
> Small 8-pt.


Congrats


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

DEDGOOSE said:


> *OPERATION DEPLOY AND DESTROY
> *
> Put Operation Deploy and Destroy back in effect again this morning.
> 
> ...


What size is considered a trophy


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Heading out now got my blind on platform that blew over back up.Be first sit in it.Evan if I don’t see a deer it will be a good night sitting in new blind I put up inmarch


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

dinoday said:


> Heading out for the afternoon right now.
> It seems like a good day..let's see if the deer think so too!


Good luck. The conditions are perfect for killing. Shoot early and often.


----------



## Ken (Dec 6, 2000)

bowhunter426 said:


> What causes deer hair to fall out in clumps? This is on my access trail behind a row of houses. One in particular that we have had issues with this year with their grandkids trespassing to small game hunt. Trying to think they didn't shot a deer off their patio. House is 60 yards away


Or breeding. On elk the cows hair by the shoulders will get shaved like from a barber razor, from the bulls hooves. I haven't seen that as much in deer, but probably some gets removed in the process.


----------



## CJT (Sep 27, 2020)

Water swatter said:


> Back in the saddle down the road in st Clair county on a new piece I picked up this year. Land owner wants one for the freezer but I’m hesitant, not real high deer numbers in this section of the neighborhood and one other guy hunt this piece and he already took a doe and spike I been passing. But I got to hook him up I did get a pic yesterday of 6 does here hopefully they come threw. I have two other properties with higher deer numbers that pull use a few does taken out. does anyone else feel obligated to shoot a deer to justify hunting a property?


I would take one from the road side if I had too. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

TheMAIT said:


> Out on public. Nice evening. Lost a knee pad on the way in...and due to my bushwhacking, I don’t have a lot of hope finding it on the way out in the dark. So frustrating! A nice, productive evening of hunting will make it all better. Good luck all.


Not even gonna ask what the knee pads are for


----------



## Water swatter (Aug 16, 2012)

Guess I can include my view


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

I need to invest in a climber or any tree stand for that matter, might help. I feel so exposed sitty here. Good luck all.


----------



## FullQuiver (May 2, 2006)

November Sunrise said:


> View attachment 609381
> Beauregard, Titan of the Timber, button buck of button bucks, is dead. My sponsors (shout out to the Quality Button Mgmt Assc, buttonsunlimited.com, & venisonvealmasters.com) have requested that no pictures of his bulging buttons be posted until plans for a promotional campaign have been finalized. For now back half pictures will need to suffice.


I've heard rumors of these deer before, mmm Mitch Rom... NS wouldn't be a pseudonym for such. Getting all that fame and fortune from monster buttons. Not to mention the prime sponsorships.. Without pics I'm calling you out.. Hoax!!¡!!


----------



## Water swatter (Aug 16, 2012)

Scottygvsu said:


> yes. Did so today. I’m only asked to help out around the property, shoot a deer for him, and I hunt for free.
> I don’t even think twice about it.


I must be over thinking it, I was considering shooting him a doe in one of my other properties that I typically see 10-20 of them in a sit.


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## Gsphunteronpoint1 (Mar 8, 2018)

Out with my 5 year old tonight on doe patrol. He’s excited he got new camo on Black Friday yesterday so he thinks he’s a great white hunter now. Pretty sure we’ve scared every deer in the county away but I wouldn’t trade these memories for anything else.


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

November Sunrise said:


> View attachment 609381
> Beauregard, Titan of the Timber, button buck of button bucks, is dead. My sponsors (shout out to the Quality Button Mgmt Assc, buttonsunlimited.com, & venisonvealmasters.com) have requested that no pictures of his bulging buttons be posted until plans for a promotional campaign have been finalized. For now back half pictures will need to suffice.


Your a stitch! Lol!


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

Grandriverrat said:


> Your a stitch! Lol!


I am calling BS!


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Hoping one comes through in the next hour or so.


----------



## Lever4ever (Dec 2, 2017)

Doe down!! Got my wish!!

Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lever4ever (Dec 2, 2017)

Pic

Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

FullQuiver said:


> I've heard rumors of these deer before, mmm Mitch Rom... NS wouldn't be a pseudonym for such. Getting all that fame and fortune from monster buttons. Not to mention the prime sponsorships.. Without pics I'm calling you out.. Hoax!!¡!!


‘Nuff said.


----------



## redwings13 (Mar 4, 2010)

My veiw tonight.


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

TheMAIT said:


> Out on public. Nice evening. Lost a knee pad on the way in...and due to my bushwhacking, I don’t have a lot of hope finding it on the way out in the dark. So frustrating! A nice, productive evening of hunting will make it all better. Good luck all.


Do you wear knee pads out and then kneel while hunting? Or do guys wear them when using a tree saddle? Just never heard of this before and was curious. Hope you find it.


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

Water swatter said:


> Back in the saddle down the road in st Clair county on a new piece I picked up this year. Land owner wants one for the freezer but I’m hesitant, not real high deer numbers in this section of the neighborhood and one other guy hunt this piece and he already took a doe and spike I been passing. But I got to hook him up I did get a pic yesterday of 6 does here hopefully they come threw. I have two other properties with higher deer numbers that pull use a few does taken out. does anyone else feel obligated to shoot a deer to justify hunting a property?


If I want to be invited back I always do what the land owner wants.


----------



## TheSteelDeal (Mar 6, 2019)

November Sunrise said:


> View attachment 609381
> Beauregard, Titan of the Timber, button buck of button bucks, is dead. My sponsors (shout out to the Quality Button Mgmt Assc, buttonsunlimited.com, & venisonvealmasters.com) have requested that no pictures of his bulging buttons be posted until plans for a promotional campaign have been finalized. For now back half pictures will need to suffice.


Congrats!! Welcome to the club...sweater is in the mail.


----------



## Lever4ever (Dec 2, 2017)

Lever4ever said:


> Pic
> 
> Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


Might work this time.









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Biggbear said:


> Do you wear knee pads out and then kneel while hunting? Or do guys wear them when using a tree saddle? Just never heard of this before and was curious. Hope you find it.


I wear knee pads in my saddle. Otherwise it hurts to rest on my knees against the tree.


----------



## TheSteelDeal (Mar 6, 2019)

Biggbear said:


> Do you wear knee pads out and then kneel while hunting? Or do guys wear them when using a tree saddle? Just never heard of this before and was curious. Hope you find it.


I started wearing them because of my saddle decades ago, but within that time I have come to love them for a number of other reasons. They are part of my every hunt routine.


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

Take my hunting man card away, it’s been a very slow year for me. These sunny warm November days make me want to work on outdoor projects and play with other hobbies. Sorry not LFTS but thinking about you all.







Good Luck all! Should be out in the am.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

I’ve been on stand with young Flight since 2:00, he is in a ladder 50 yards from me. I’m watching behind him just in case, this is it for the regular firearm season for us. Unless something happens right quick we went deerless up to this point. Just had a doe in the field just a little to far for his 44 mag, he called me and I told him to be patient.
Flight


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Was cleaning up the garage when a doe came crashing through the yard going Mach 10 and bolted across the road. Daughter and her friend came down the trail from the back of our property a minute later. Bumped her and never even knew it. But that was the closest I got to a deer today.


Sent from d_mobile


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

DDD


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

B Smithiers said:


> Take my hunting man card away, it’s been a very slow year for me. These sunny warm November days make me want to work on outdoor projects and play with other hobbies. Sorry not LFTS but thinking about you all.
> View attachment 609427
> Good Luck all! Should be out in the am.


Pretty sure those were built previously...nice try. And I'm rambling been playing in the barn myself today..but for some reason kept finding the fridge.  Good luck in am.


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

B Smithiers said:


> Take my hunting man card away, it’s been a very slow year for me. These sunny warm November days make me want to work on outdoor projects and play with other hobbies. Sorry not LFTS but thinking about you all.
> View attachment 609427
> Good Luck all! Should be out in the am.


Sweet set-up you got there.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

I’ve got 4 doe and a young buck out in the food plots. Hoping they’ll move on and let me climb down.


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

Fool'em said:


> Shot fired.
> Came from my grandpas stand.
> 
> good thing I sharpened my knife last night


My grandpa got this nice doe.


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Tell Grandpa nice shooting and congrats.

Sent from my SM-G981V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Congrats to Gramps!

And to you for getting to help.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Congrats! to your Grandpa.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Fool'em said:


> My grandpa got this nice doe.
> View attachment 609347


Congrats to gramps that’s a good one.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

The grandson and I were covered up with deer. Couldn't breath for a hour and a half. We never got busted and had a ton of fun.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Nothing except some does.One real nice one with no farms 40yards .But I ask myself do you want to mess around cleaning one or get in your recliner watch college football.Recliner won I won’t tell my neighbor heck we got all of December for a doe if don’t get anotherbuck


----------



## Matt3ddsteel (Jan 10, 2002)

bowhunter426 said:


> 2 more bucks. All leaving the same bedding headed to the field
> 
> View attachment 609199
> View attachment 609201


Have you seen that 3 legged buck yet during the season?


----------



## Matt3ddsteel (Jan 10, 2002)

Fool'em said:


> Just saw the coolest looking squirrel.
> Didn’t get a pic but he will be back.
> Smoke grey with light tan ears and tail.
> be a fine trophy color phase squirrel.


The other day I saw a grey squirrel with white ears. Pretty cool looking.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

One lonely doe tonight. But the moon looks pretty cool tonight


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

I saw an all white squirrel Thursday morning. Didn’t get close enough to me to confirm a true albino but it was cool to see.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Lever4ever said:


> Doe down!! Got my wish!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


Good job congrats!


----------



## FullQuiver (May 2, 2006)

November Sunrise said:


> View attachment 609409
> 
> ‘Nuff said.


I stand humbled...


----------



## Matt24324 (Aug 2, 2009)

Didn't see 1 deer today. Heard only a few shots. Time to pick up some white castle and drive 3 hrs back to TC. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

Tell grandpa congrats.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

B Smithiers said:


> Take my hunting man card away, it’s been a very slow year for me. These sunny warm November days make me want to work on outdoor projects and play with other hobbies. Sorry not LFTS but thinking about you all.
> View attachment 609427
> Good Luck all! Should be out in the am.


Love your other hobbies! I had 3 69 Z28's in the past. Wish I had kept em all.


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

F%<&$ this sport . I am done.. lol


----------



## FullQuiver (May 2, 2006)

Fool'em said:


> My grandpa got this nice doe.
> View attachment 609347


Awesome :coolgleam. Love to see guys get out and hunt in their golden years... This is the first year after losing my Dad. He hadn't hunted in his last several years. However he did successfully hunt till he was 88 .


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Fool'em said:


> My grandpa got this nice doe.
> View attachment 609347


Congrats to the Man!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

LabtechLewis said:


> View attachment 609459
> 
> View attachment 609461


Congrats


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

jr28schalm said:


> F%<&$ this sport . I am done.. lol


That's the spirit!


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Matt3ddsteel said:


> Have you seen that 3 legged buck yet during the season?


I have not seen him from the stand this year. Last trail camera pictures I have are from the week before gun season but he was just out of frame when the picture was taken so I am pretty confident it was him but not 100% sure, but he hasn't been consistent this year, similar to last year. Not to concerned that he isn't on camera. This year has been a struggle to get deer to walk in front of them. So I am hopeful he is still alive. Pretty sure he is bedding on a 40 acre piece just north of me or on in the bedding area that I am watching if he is still alive . The bedding that I am hunted today is what he has been using the last 3 years in the summer and winter. Seeing the group of bucks bedded in there has me hopeful he will return. Last year he returned on the last day of muzzleloader and hung out until mid summer 

Here are the last good pictures I got of him


----------



## TheSteelDeal (Mar 6, 2019)

jr28schalm said:


> F%<&$ this sport . I am done.. lol


Attaboy!! 
The John McEnroe of deer hunting ladies and gentlemen


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

I hate smart old does!
End of rant!!


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

In a stare down.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app
View attachment 609495


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

Her last chance to hunt before heading back to college tomorrow.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Matt24324 said:


> Didn't see 1 deer today. Heard only a few shots. Time to pick up some white castle and drive 3 hrs back to TC.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Oh boy Those whities usually kick in around that three hour mark for me. Good luck. Maybe see you in the I just shartted thread


----------



## TheSteelDeal (Mar 6, 2019)

Matt24324 said:


> Didn't see 1 deer today. Heard only a few shots. Time to pick up some white castle and drive 3 hrs back to TC.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


You must be in Howell, Are you taking orders?? Because I’ve got one.


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

LabtechLewis said:


> Didn't anyone ever tell you that you can't kill mature bucks in open woods like that?


It was either this or hunt where you do.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

NonTypicalCPA said:


> Her last chance to hunt before heading back to college tomorrow.
> View attachment 609493


Awesome! Congrats to her.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

I was out this afternoon. Branch-tree stuck in buggy belt, climb down unstuck..climb back up... something still f'd. Climb back down, fender bent, bent it back. 
Found "the" spot after scouting a bit. Fresh scrape runways beat to ****. I'm "in". NOPE not a deer. Going to gym to beat myself into submission.. view this evening. all the leaves rustled around is from a cripple crawling around on the ground :lol: congrats to those successful !


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

These things rock by the way for dragging a doe.


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

Only a doe n 2 fawns tonight. Did anybody else see the huge meteor on the walk out? Came out of the western sky and broke apart in the SE sky. Uncle and I both seen it as we were about to walk off in different directions.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

snortwheeze said:


> I was out this afternoon. Branch-tree stuck in buggy belt, climb down unstuck..climb back up... something still f'd. Climb back down, fender bent, bent it back.
> Found "the" spot after scouting a bit. Fresh scrape runways beat to ****. I'm "in". NOPE not a deer. Going to gym to beat myself into submission.. view this evening. all the leaves rustled around is from a cripple crawling around on the ground :lol: congrats to those successful !
> View attachment 609497
> View attachment 609499
> ...


Your amazing AJ. Glad you got going again
Looks like a good spot.


----------



## Honeydo (Jun 19, 2013)

Well this was last nite i could hunt deer for gun season .the .season has been tough for us on my buddys farm the deer were always running or too far away to shoot i let a 4pt go a couple times ..was beautiful sunset and just as the sun went down 5 does came in all the same size...decided i would take one..120yard shot with my old muzzelloader..


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

Check out this video of my daughters deers intestines. Cool!


----------



## monkman (Aug 22, 2013)

NonTypicalCPA said:


> Check out this video of my daughters deers intestines. Cool!


What was in it?? 

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew Herman (Nov 10, 2017)

NonTypicalCPA said:


> Check out this video of my daughters deers intestines. Cool!
> https://youtu.be/3_TQQDBF7C0


I've seen a lot of gut piles but none have ever moved around


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

pgpn123 said:


> It was either this or hunt where you do.


You know I was just pickin', Penalty Box Piggy. I fully expected you to return the favor with my subsequent "field-edge" view.

Of course I realize your setting tonight looked an awful lot like the video you posted of your big archery buck. You missed the softball I tossed. Figured some site enforcer would come to your defense, if you didn't take the time to respond.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

old graybeard said:


> Congrats


Thank you sir. 

76# and 99#. Will be intersting to see if the smaller of the two is a fawn. We killed an 80# yearling last year, so it could go either way. Shot them about 10 minutes apart. Had 5 more within 50 yards when I climbed down at 5:35 to start my chores.


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

NonTypicalCPA said:


> Check out this video of my daughters deers intestines. Cool!
> https://youtu.be/3_TQQDBF7C0


The movie Aliens comes to mind! Congratulations on the deer young lady.


----------



## GoBluehunter (Jun 6, 2011)

LabtechLewis said:


> Thank you sir.
> 
> 76# and 99#. Will be intersting to see if the smaller of the two is a fawn. We killed an 80# yearling last year, so it could go either way. Shot them about 10 minutes apart. Had 5 more within 50 yards when I climbed down at 5:35 to start my chores.


Did the stroller get any use this year? Congrats on the Does.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

NonTypicalCPA said:


> Check out this video of my daughters deers intestines. Cool!
> https://youtu.be/3_TQQDBF7C0


Creepy! Thinking maybe full of gas??


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

LabtechLewis said:


> You know I was just pickin', Penalty Box Piggy. I fully expected you to return the favor with my subsequent "field-edge" view.
> 
> Of course I realize your setting tonight looked an awful lot like the video you posted of your big archery buck. You missed the softball I tossed. Figured some site enforcer would come to your defense, if you didn't take the time to respond.


Or maybe it was hit over the fence, lol.


----------



## FullQuiver (May 2, 2006)

monkman said:


> What was in it??
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


Probably gas. Maybe worms..


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

NonTypicalCPA said:


> Check out this video of my daughters deers intestines. Cool!


The doe that I shot 2 days ago was doing the same. First time I noticed it


old graybeard said:


> Creepy! Thinking maybe full of gas??


All I know is that the doe I shot the other day and my son cleaned did the same thing. He asked is there a mouse in there? I figured it was just her digestion continuing because we watched her go down and were cleaning her within minutes.


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

Ieatshrooms said:


> The doe that I shot 2 days ago was doing the same. First time I noticed it
> 
> 
> All I know is that the doe I shot the other day and my son cleaned did the same thing. He asked is there a mouse in there? I figured it was just her digestion continuing because we watched her go down and were cleaning her within minutes.


Ya that! Seen it before on a really fresh kill and quick gut job.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

GoBluehunter said:


> Did the stroller get any use this year? Congrats on the Does.


Not yet, actually. I took it out last night for the first time. Travis shot a doe. Since the fields were still a bit wet, figured it would be less destructive than driving. But, followed sparse blood across the field to the edge of the woods and decided to quit for the night based on the sign we were seeing. He found it this morning not 30 yards from where we stopped. It was headed towards Bedding Area #1 and I feared we would push it off property if we proceeded hastily on a poor hit. So, bottom line, I rolled the empty stroller across the field and back. That was it. For now...

Not sure this is the thread for it, but the trail we followed last night was spotty and dark, but not difficult to track. Seemed a bit gritty. Tried to see minute bubbles in the blood, but wasn't sure if it was my eyes playing tricks on me (was it the grittiness I was seeing?). At any rate, it wasn't bright red, splashed and frothy. I dabbed my finger in a spot on a leaf and it smelled of stomach contents, to me, and he agreed. That was the the clue that caused us to stop at the edge of the woods. I knew it would be dead in that hinge cut area if we waited. The picture he sent me showed an exit in a perfect place through the scapula. Didn't see the entrance. Maybe it was quartering away and grazed the stomach/liver on the way in?


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

Brother got it done, 100yrds with the 350 legend. Ran 20.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

NonTypicalCPA said:


> Her last chance to hunt before heading back to college tomorrow.
> View attachment 609493


Congrats to young lady on nice deer.Great picture


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

aacosta said:


> Brother got it done, 100yrds with the 350 legend. Ran 20.
> View attachment 609571


Congrats to your brother nice buck


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

snortwheeze said:


> I was out this afternoon. Branch-tree stuck in buggy belt, climb down unstuck..climb back up... something still f'd. Climb back down, fender bent, bent it back.
> Found "the" spot after scouting a bit. Fresh scrape runways beat to ****. I'm "in". NOPE not a deer. Going to gym to beat myself into submission.. view this evening. all the leaves rustled around is from a cripple crawling around on the ground :lol: congrats to those successful !
> View attachment 609497
> View attachment 609499
> ...


Iam hoping you get one you sure do deserve one as much work you put in.You hunt harder than most people I’ve new in my life


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Fool'em said:


> My grandpa got this nice doe.
> View attachment 609347


Congrats


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

NonTypicalCPA said:


> Her last chance to hunt before heading back to college tomorrow.
> View attachment 609493


Awesome. Congrats to her.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

aacosta said:


> Brother got it done, 100yrds with the 350 legend. Ran 20.
> View attachment 609571


Congrats to your brother!


----------



## throughtheice88 (Feb 15, 2015)

Well got skunked tonight, no birthday deer for me. Very strange not to have any deer in the food plot before dark, big bright moon might have something to do with it? No worries, momma made reubens (my favorite) and a caramel heath cake with whipped cream for dessert (also my favorite). Been a good day.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

LabtechLewis said:


> Thank you sir.
> 
> 76# and 99#. Will be intersting to see if the smaller of the two is a fawn. We killed an 80# yearling last year, so it could go either way. Shot them about 10 minutes apart. Had 5 more within 50 yards when I climbed down at 5:35 to start my chores.


76# live or dressed?


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

November Sunrise said:


> 76# live or dressed?


Dressed weights


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

LabtechLewis said:


> Dressed weights


That would be quite an outlier for a doe fawn to dress out at that weight. You going to check the jaw?


----------



## Matt24324 (Aug 2, 2009)

sparky18181 said:


> Oh boy Those whities usually kick in around that three hour mark for me. Good luck. Maybe see you in the I just shartted thread


I made it home! 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMAIT (Nov 7, 2005)

Biggbear said:


> Do you wear knee pads out and then kneel while hunting? Or do guys wear them when using a tree saddle? Just never heard of this before and was curious. Hope you find it.


I hunt out of a saddle. Wear them out to cut down on things to do at tree...and in case I do need to kneel at any point. But for saddle hunters, it saves the knees from the pressure against the tree...and to keep camo from catching and rubbing against bark.


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

TheMAIT said:


> I hunt out of a saddle. Wear them out to cut down on things to do at tree...and in case I do need to kneel at any point. But for saddle hunters, it saves the knees from the pressure against the tree...and to keep camo from catching and rubbing against bark.


Thank for the info! I never thought about how one would hunt from a saddle until this came up. Learn something every day I gues!


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Grandriverrat said:


> Ya that! Seen it before on a really fresh kill and quick gut job.


I guess I will wait 30 minutes before I gut one if I ever shoot another one


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

Waif said:


> Well well!
> We need details!
> 
> Congrats.
> Your sticking with it paid off.





TheSteelDeal said:


> He!l yeah Take THAT birthright!! Congratulations. So what did you do differently...?





Lever4ever said:


> Can't see your pic from my phone, did take one?? Hopefully so! Give us some details if you did.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


Nice size doe - 125lb dressed. Biggest I've ever shot.

Didn't change a thing. I had scouted a couple new spots, but don't like to hunt a place for the first time in the morning.

Almost didn't go out, but figured I'd go sit in the one pop-up I still had out until I got sick of sitting, then haul it in for the season.

Same spot on the ridge near the rub line the kid and I had sat in 3-4 times and seen nothing.

Around 9am I was getting cold, so I decided I'd sit until 10 am and then call it. About 9:15 I had 5 deer come down the ridge to my northwest. Two turned off, but the other three came down toward the trail that runs in front of the blind.

The first two went across about 80 yards out, behind too much garbage to get a shot. Then mom came out about 60 yard in front of me and stepped into an opening.

Made a good shot - quartering to me, and hit just behind the shoulder with an exit mid body. Took out both lungs, part liver, and knicked the stomach.

I heard her crash, but waited 30 minutes (while her idiot kids milled around) - not a great blood trail, but not horrible - and she went about 60 yards.

Someone mentioned possible baiting in the area... no cornfields for 2-3 miles, but a belly full of cracked corn...


----------

